# Family with child moving to Celaya



## Smolkat (Apr 30, 2016)

Hello! My husband is being transferd to Celaya. We have a child of 3y.o. I would appreciate very much any information on what resedences are most recommended to rent there and info about kinders, we like Waldorf system, are there Waldorf schools in Celaya? Any other information about the City and things to do there would be very much appreciated, we have never been to Celaya before, but I do speak good Spanish already and familier with Mexican culture, as we are living in Los Cabos currently , so hopefully transition won't be to hard. Thank you!


----------



## wkelley (Mar 13, 2016)

Hello,
My in-laws have lived in Celaya for a long time so we go down to visit there at least annually. If you are looking for a place to live you may want to check out Praderas De La Hacienda, on the north side of town on the road to San Miguel. I've always seen plenty of houses for rent or for sale. I can't help you with Kindergartens, but I do see advertising around town. Celaya has really grown in the last 15 years with lots of companies located there including Honda. You'll find traditional markets in the center of town and stores like Walmart, Costco, Sears, & Home Depot on the outer rim. Celaya is centrally located and an easy drive to the colonial towns San Miguel De Allende, Dolores Hidalgo, and Guanajuato. We like flying into Queretaro as it's only 1 hr max to Celeya. Good look with the move!


----------

